# Westwater water flow strangeness



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Maybe I just answered my own question... with all the rain the past 36 hours or so the water may just not have reached the Cisco station yet.


DanCan


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The Cisco gauge is at Dewey bridge and below the Dolores. The Stateline gauge is the one I watch for Westwater. Lot's of water heading to Dewey, just hasn't gotten there yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dan,

There's a big slug of muddy, chocolate milkshake water coming down the river right now due to all the rain on the Western Slope. It's hit the state line gage and hasn't gotten to the Cisco gage yet. 

If you want to know what the flow's going to be this weekend, here's the link to the predicted flows that was on your other thread you started. From the looks of it, the actual flow is already a couple thousand cfs greater than what they were predicting a day or so ago, so add that to the trend for the next few days.

Westwater's baring her teeth right now and it looks like she'll be pretty munchy through the weekend. If you don't think you or your group are up for rock and roll adventure, call (435) 259-7012 and cancel the permit ASAP (before noon). Then let folks on the Buzz know because someone here's going to want to hit it at these levels. The BLM may let you apply your permit fee to a later date. Even if you lose your $$, it'll be a small loss compared to having your boat getting shredded whilst circulating in the Room of Doom for the next week, or putting your SO permanently off rafting after a terrifying run that may include the nightmare swim getting spun around in vortices and sucked deeper, wondering if you'll ever see the surface again. Please do NOT do a no-show on launch day.

If you want fun splashy whitewater for family and friends, take the crew to the Moab Daily, Glenwood Canyon, or someplace else.

[UPDATE EDIT 10:50 5/7] The new flow forecast looks like it'll drop to about 10K tomorrow, and for the weekend coming back up to about 13K. This is going to be pretty munchy and you'll want a really solid crew. Remember that these are estimates, and could go up further with additional rain out there.

-AH


----------



## webstar (May 8, 2008)

There is a chance that my westwater permit for 5/9 will be available, but its not getting cancelled until tomorrow morning if it does. Too many variables to work out between now and then for me to make a final call. Doubt I will be able to make an update here either way, so if you are interested in a last minute permit give the office a call tomorrow morning and see if its available.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a Monday/Tuesday overnight permit after a Saturday Ruby launch. 

Question: Permit office said there are 4 other overnight launches on Monday. What are the chances I can get a camp above the rapids, since I'll be coming off Ruby (from Blackrock). 

Other question: Its been probably 10 years since I've been on WestW... Solid crew of oarsman with Grand Canyon and Middle Fork (+ alot of other runs) experience on loaded cats. Wondering whether I should un-invite a few passengers that have just a few easier runs under their belts, just in case.  Thoughts?

Last question: What's the line at Skull and Sock-it at the 10-11k level? I've rowed four or five times (long ago) and seen videos, and read that skull is either a right wall to left move, or can be just stay left at some levels but would be good to get the solid beta for this level.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

I think i answered my last question:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkjvo2Q533E


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

benR said:


> Question: Permit office said there are 4 other overnight launches on Monday. What are the chances I can get a camp above the rapids, since I'll be coming off Ruby (from Blackrock).


There are 6 campsites above the rapids if you include Hades Bar so you should be able to get a campsite above the rapids.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe it is the perspective of the video but that doesn't look like 11,000 to me!? I would set up right with an oar rig and pull back through the lateral into to slack water below the guard rocks on the left.

As far as camps, no worries. There are five camps before Marble rapid and the crux of the canyon.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Used to be six but Lower Cougar Bar is gone. With a larger group, go for Miner's Camp, Upper or Lower D.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

That's a lot tamer than 11-13k. Move is to start middle right and pull down and across to the left of Skull. With flows that high you can't make it by pointing at the wave and pulling- the river sluices into a U shape and you'd be trying to row up current and uphill. Make the turn so you're using the power of the river- down and across. DAMHIK

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

That video looks like about 10-11k to me. You can see the green water to the right of the lateral that is the line as the water level rises into the teens. When I ran at about 15k I failed to hug the right wall long enough and had a rough, but uneventful, ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Shouldn't it be brown water at that level?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I just watched again but on a larger screen and, yeah, I can believe it is 11,000. They made it look very easy and the camera never looked into the big hole or the swirling Room of Doom so it looks very tame. 

Must have been after peak runoff as the water is clearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

They made breaking the lateral look VERY easy. It is a big hit, and if you don't hit it straight you get shoved right down the lateral towards the hole.




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes, very nice and clean run. Also, notice where every ounce of their gear is loaded.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, that was a beautiful run, text book. I don't think I've ever had one that clean. 


DanCan


----------

